
CivJS: A JavaScript 4X Game (2015) - tosh
https://github.com/Venerons/CivJS
======
clarle
It's a cool project, but the code is pretty incomplete.

At the end of a turn, the only thing that happens is that units are healed
(gold, science, production aren't implemented yet):

[https://github.com/Venerons/CivJS/blob/master/js/game.js#L17...](https://github.com/Venerons/CivJS/blob/master/js/game.js#L177-L300)

There's no AI or anything like that implemented just yet.

------
roschdal
There is also [https://www.isotrident.com](https://www.isotrident.com) which
is based on Freeciv-web [https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web)

~~~
Raphmedia
This one we are discussing is simply a 4X JavaScript game. It has almost
nothing to do with the actual Civilization game.

Screenshot:
[https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HBqxLGp.png](https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HBqxLGp.png)

~~~
jandrese
It's basically Civilization 0.1

------
AdmiralAsshat
The real question is whether the game will accurately reproduce Gandhi's
bugged behavior[0] causing him to be super aggressive, or if the JS version
will "fix" it.

[0][https://kotaku.com/why-gandhi-is-such-an-asshole-in-
civiliza...](https://kotaku.com/why-gandhi-is-such-an-asshole-in-
civilization-1653818245)

~~~
Klathmon
It's such an ongoing theme in all civ games now, I can't see anyone that is a
fan of the franchise "fixing" that bug.

~~~
s3m4j
It's a documented bug that every system seeking to replace the original should
have to reimplement, else other systems depending on it would break.

------
Jgoure
This repo hasn't been updated in 3 years. Why did it get popular today?

~~~
ggregoire
People upvote just by reading the titles (in general, not just here).

~~~
cpeterso
I wonder how the front page rankings would differ if Hacker News (secretly?)
only counted upvotes if the user actually clicked the article link (or at
least loaded the comments thread and read for X minutes) before voting.

------
cryptozeus
Why not put a screen shot ?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
[https://apk.plus/products_civjs-apk/](https://apk.plus/products_civjs-apk/)

------
tango24
Looks like it's just the code, but no noticeable way to play. Is it hosted
somewhere?

~~~
beilharz
Does
[https://rawgit.com/Venerons/CivJS/master/index.html](https://rawgit.com/Venerons/CivJS/master/index.html)
help?

~~~
jakoblorz
That was too easy

------
brianolson
See also a more full working open source civ game, FreeCiv
[http://www.freeciv.org/](http://www.freeciv.org/)

------
jstanley
Please include a link in the repo to somewhere people can play it without
having to figure out how it wants to be hosted.

------
tantalor
[2015]

~~~
dang
Thanks. Added.

------
lanbird
i think its 10% complete, tested

------
lanbird
its just 10% completed, tested

------
wintorez
Atwood's Law strikes again!

~~~
Jgoure
Atwood's Law: any application that can be written in JavaScript, will
eventually be written in JavaScript.

------
commandlinefan
About time, all the Javascript I've ever seen has been completely uncivilized.

~~~
kitd
"What do you think of JavaScript Civilisation?"

"I think it would be a very good idea"

 _\- Gandhi, possibly_

~~~
gcatalfamo
My opinion is that this is best Civ-themed HackerNews comment ever written so
far and I would gladly argument it by saying the quoting Gandhi as an
ironically peaceful opinionist is very ironic indeed. ICBM.

~~~
kitd
I'll own up now and admit that I had no idea Gandhi had history in Civ (I'm
not a gamer)

My quip was accidentally genius!

~~~
kaspiCZ
There's another layer to your accidental genius. Gandhi could be very
aggressive in civ due to a bug [https://kotaku.com/why-gandhi-is-such-an-
asshole-in-civiliza...](https://kotaku.com/why-gandhi-is-such-an-asshole-in-
civilization-1653818245)

